# 6.5 horse lawnboy no spark



## jamison1979 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys its great to be back on hobbytalk! You guys have helped me out alot on all my snow equipment. But now summers here and i need some help again. I have a 2-cycle 6.5 horse lawnboy that is not gettin any spark. took the recoil off and sanded the coil magnet. There was a little amount of rust but not much.put it back together.still no spark. Is there a test to see if the coil is bad?


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

not really, but make sure it's gapped properly, this will get you 'close enough':

first, make sure the 'Kill switch' isn't shorted, unplug it from the coil & try to start it. if it starts you'll probably have to choke it to shut it off. fix the short.

to set the gap:

--turn the flywheel so the magnet is away from the coil
--loosen the two coil mounting screws a turn or so, enouigh so you can wiggle it.
--insert a business card between the flywheel & coil
--turn the flywheel so the magnet lines up with the coil, allowing the magnet to draw the coil to it & trap the business card in between.
--tighten the coil with the card in place, then turn the flywheel & remove the card. you should be close enough with the gap to get spark.

if it still doesn't spark. check the flywheel key to be sure it's not sheered.

--Lucky


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

i had the same issue with mine. the coil gap needs to be at LEAST.10 to generate spark.

hope this helps


----------



## jamison1979 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys ill try the card. I hope it works ill keep you guys updated. Talk to ya later.


----------

